# I'll bet I'm the last to know...



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

But just in case some of you haven't seen... What do you think about this? I cut a black lawn and leaf bag in strips, then stretched the plastic here and there to give it an old ratty look. I read about this somewhere, but can't remember where exactly. So, I did this in about 5 minutes, and I'll probably do 100 more... the decorating possibilities are endless, and the effect is pretty cool. Looks good with a little breeze.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Not the last, 'cuz it's a new one on me. I like it!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, yay! Hope you can use the idea. I've been sitting here all night thinking up all the ways to use this... I'll probably hang some off the porch, or put it on the fornt door. Hmmm. Would be cool hanging from the ceiling in the hall on the way to the bathroom. Oh, yeah... Wonder if you could paint the trash bag with the spray paint that adheres to plastic.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I think it was in a Martha Stewart Magazine a few years back.
Looks great and so inexpensive too


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Wyatt Furr said:


> I think it was in a Martha Stewart Magazine a few years back.
> Looks great and so inexpensive too


Yep, it was.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

a cheap look that cant be beat!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

You gotta' love that Martha Stewart!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm gonna do that on my porch this year.. Such a good cheap idea...Amazing how some of the best ideas are the simplest things.. I've seen this before but, I kept trying to figure out what i was gonna do for my porch this year and had totally forgotten about this.. So, Thanks for the reminder.. So much cheaper than what i was gonna do!


----------



## GeoffM (Aug 26, 2008)

does anyone have a working picture of this? sounds like it has potential!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

GeoffM said:


> does anyone have a working picture of this? sounds like it has potential!


I'm in the same boat...I can't see it!


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

GeoffM said:


> does anyone have a working picture of this? sounds like it has potential!


Thank goodness I thought I was the only one having trouble seing it!!!!!!! Wish I could always looking for the cheap way out.


----------



## GeoffM (Aug 26, 2008)

leaf bag curtain
is this it?? does anyone know if its doubled over? meaning you leave the bottom intact to hang over a wire or cord OR can you split it open to get a much longer 'curtain'


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's the link to Martha's craft page for it. It's called Witch's Curtain there, just in case the link doesn't work here and you need to do a search on her site.

http://www.marthastewart.com/articl...&rsc=photogallery_halloween_holiday_halloween


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

If I don't hang spider webbing on my 5 ft spooky wire outdoor trees this year (the trees look pretty barren and not that interesting), I was planning on adding strands like these to the trees to create a sort of "willow" look to it. Might be an idea for your yard. Instead of garbage bags however, I purchased black drop cloths from the hardware store to use. You can get longer lengths, but watch the thickness of the plastic and look for something about the same thickness as the garbage bags to get the same look.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW a somewhat quick way to hang the stands on your trees would be to use Christmas tree ornament hooks. Just lay them out on paper and spray paint them black so they don't show up and will blend in with the plastic strips (use paint appropriate for the hook material--metal or plastic). Simply tie a strand into a knot around the hook and hang it. Even with the wind blowing it should stay attached to the tree and removal should be made easier too.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I work for a network that runs the Martha show. 
And Martha also has another idea called *TERRIFYING TOPIARY*.
http://marthastewartliving.com/article/terrifying-topiary?autonomy_kw=halloween%20topiairy&rsc=image_129
Watch the video the big one looks awsome with low ground lighting


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Crap! I don't know where my pic went. Looks like you guys found the original idea from Martha Stewart, which looks way better than mine... _*of course!*_

I'll put up another one so you can see it anyway


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok... there we go. As you will see, it looks really good in the dark with the right lighting (I used a blacklight here) The second pic is in bright light, and it still looks okay.


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

What a great idea!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

TNBrad said:


> I work for a network that runs the Martha show.
> And Martha also has another idea called *TERRIFYING TOPIARY*.
> http://marthastewartliving.com/article/terrifying-topiary?autonomy_kw=halloween%20topiairy&rsc=image_129
> Watch the video the big one looks awsome with low ground lighting


Thanks for the link... I like this idea. I'm going to make mine look a little less cute, and a little more menacing. Will look great popping out of my gothic style flower pot on the porch.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fabulous and cheap....just the way I like it.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

On the show she made one big one .. I think it's in the video at the web sight... that with the right Pumpkin head could send chills down the back of even the dead


----------

